# IPASS transponder work on your dashboard?



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2008)

Does your IPASS transponder successfully get tolls deducted if it sits on your dashboard as you pass through the toll booth?

Or does it only work if it's velcroed to your windshield?

I've always kept my transponder out of sight and hold it to the windshield as I pass through the toll booth. Guess I don't want it pilfered if I leave it on the glass. I want to know if just leaving it on the dash as I go through the toll booth works just as well.

Any stories out there? :thinking:


----------



## LukeA (Jul 21, 2008)

Leaving it in a cupholder works too. I have a friend who didn't know he had one in the car because his dad put it in the console under the radio. He went through the combo lane and tried to pay the toll with change, but the attendant waved him through.

The speed limit is only there to make sure you don't hit the booths. The system functions at speeds upwards of 70mph, and is much more resilient than some would have you believe.


----------



## RyanA (Jul 21, 2008)

They probably want it on the window in case there is some sort of malfunction with the unit. That way they will at least know that you have a transponder when they snap the plates (depending on camera angle). I dunno, that seems like the most logical reason.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine (a FastPass) lives in the glove box. I pull it out as I near the toll booth, and set it on the dash. A small 1 inch velcro circle keeps it in place till I get around to putting it away again.

Some transponders are good for 40 mph, others for 70. It depends on the antennas as well as the transponder.

Daniel


----------



## prof (Jul 23, 2008)

When we used these, they included a special bag that blocked transmission so that you could pass without using the transponder, if necessary.


----------



## IcantC (Jul 24, 2008)

I have an Ipass mounted on windshield but it cant be seen due to the tint on top. As long as the car is registered, you should not receive a violation notice.

You could velcro or rubberband it to the visor and flip down when approaching tollway?

BTW I have had mine since 04/05 and never been stolen .


----------

